

What is your favorite command-line trick using Bash? - zitstif


======
kunley
My favorite bash trick is to use it to install zsh and move on.

But seriously. C'mon people please stop saying bash when you really mean
command line of a typical Unix. Same for saying Linux when you mean a family
of Unices. Please also consider your combination of OS, shell and editor isn't
the only one reasonable and widely used around.

Thanks.

------
slindstr
I'm pretty forgetful when it comes time to figure out which files I've
modified recently so I'm a big fan of making a timestamp file:

touch -t 201011271200 timestamp

and then finding the files that are newer than that timestamp:

find . -type f -newer timestamp

It's especially helpful since Zend Framework has such an arduous file
structure sometimes.

~~~
Despite
Hmm, that's interesting. My first response was "Surely, find can do that
without creating a new file." But it looks like the other options only take a
number of minutes, or a number of days, not a timestamp.

That's a strange deficiency.

------
ithkuil
append something to some file owned by root, without running a root shell but
just 'sudo':

echo something | sudo tee -a somefile

useful since "sudo echo something >somefile" will not do the job, as the
redirect is performed by your shell, not the command being executed

------
jttttt
before: $ ps ax | grep myapp | grep -v grep | {...}

after: $ ps ax | grep [m]yapp | {...}

~~~
sumeeta
How does this work?

~~~
Despite
grep treats "[m]yapp" as a regex, which will match "myapp" but not itself.
That is, it won't match the exact string "[m]yapp" so the grep process won't
show up in the listing.

------
zitstif
#Anyone hear of dog? dog is better than cat..

dog <http://ifconfig.me> | egrep -wo
'[[:digit:]]{1,3}\\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}\\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}\\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}' |
uniq

